# The Chilled RFC



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi am currently attending the RFC for IVF and was down for a day six scan to check that the follicles were starting to grow.  Had a scan that lasted all of sixty seconds and the Dr said "yep I see no need to change your dose (gonal f) will see you at your next scan." I have never seen such a chilled and laid back attitude to the process. what a complete contrast to my last IVF at Origin.  Don't get me wrong, the staff at Origin were all nice but I did find the constant probing and measuring a lot more stressful.  I worried the last time at every scan as nurse after nurse told me that there might not be enough follicles to collect, that they may all be too small ,we might change you to IUI etc etc
May be it's the brazil nuts/2 litres of water or the nasal spray this time but right now I'm basking in the simplicity of the regime at the RFC.....


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Yellow, glad to hear that you're feeling more comfortable this time and I hope that this bodes well for your treatment.  I have to agree with you that there is a more laid back approach from the RFC, though I have to gripe that sometimes this laid back attitude goes a wee bit too far with their admin team   

Nevertheless, the docs and nurses are quite matter of fact about things which I quite like, I don't like beating around the bush with things so I also appreciate their forthright attitude!

Hope everything works out for you love X


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I totally agree with you Tessy

The admin staff are very chilled. We where under Dr McManus and she is very straight to the point no beating around the bush there. Sometimes being 2 chilled is good and other times you coudl tear your hair out..


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi  Tessy and Jilly.  Thanks for sharing.  I think in the RFC,  the admin staff are  typical of what you will find in any hospital environment.  I think the effortless vagueness which they exude when you inquire re: the waiting lists for example, is at best frustrating.  That said a big thumbs up for the medical staff....


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i found RFC brilliant..

the nurses and all were fab and straight to the point

i found the admin team great too cos they told me straight about waitin lists/apps etc so as not to get my hopes up

def would recommend the RFC 

Jenna xx


----------

